# AC compressor, how low is too low



## nwfmike (5 mo ago)

Hi,
We had a house built this past year and I was disappointed with the installation of the outside compressors. The laid a plastic platform over a very sparse layer of stone with the top of the platform almost at ground level (without grass). It's complicated further by converging slopes which I'm in the planning stages to grade and establish a new lawn this late fall.

I expressed my concern right after I saw the installation and was told it was fine; however that thin layer of rocks and platform are sitting on Tennessee red clay and it's already sinking slightly. Our area gets quite a bit a rain so i don't see how that platform won't sink further. Also, I put a level on one of the units and it's a bit over 1/2" out of level. That doesn't seem like much to me, but I would think being out of level will get worse if there is more settling.

As I mentioned, I'm in the planning stages of grading, adding some additional irrigation (to get us through the dry hot months), adding some drainage, and establishing a new lawn in the bare areas. I would think it makes sense to raise the two units as well as grade down and away from the the house. 

Appreciate any thoughts.



Right after installation in April











What it looks like as of yesterday









Yesterday










April, showing install and on of the slopes









Taken from next door neighbors slope


----------



## Schacter (5 mo ago)

I don't think it looks very safe. I am afraid if it's going to rain a lot during the year, they won't make it for more than two or three years. Moreover, they already look concerning, and in this way, you'll break all the AC systems in your house. If you didn't know, a lot of HVAC programs are offered online, which means there are a lot of specialists that can give you an online consultation. Of course, we all have opinions, but once you listen to two or three specialists, you'll understand the situation better and see what you can do next.


----------



## Willdog181 (5 mo ago)

Could eathier have them lifted and attached to the house on a platform.


----------



## jeffeverde (4 mo ago)

It's not the HVAC contractor's job to resolve site issues - but they should have escalated this to the GC. At this point, the correction is to disconnect the units, pour a slab, and either put the units on a raised platform or add a small retaining wall on the uphill side (high enough to ensure that a heavy rain won't send 6" of mud and water thru your AC's)

::edited to add::
I was going to say that I assume your interior is above the exterior grade, and this was just a matter of not planning for the HVAC. But looking at the windows in pic #3, it looks like that uphill grade is above your interior. Given the lack of planning for the HVAC, I'd be wondering if your builder did proper drainage around the foundation..


----------

